# H67 b3 Motherboard from Intel, Asus, Gigabyte



## rupankur (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anybody inform me REALIABLE address to purchage online the H67 b3 motherboard from Intel, Asus, Gigabyte and Intel Sandybridge E2100 processor ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

smcinternational.in


----------



## rupankur (Mar 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Sing
In SMC NO Intel Sandybridge E2100 processor but other rpocessor available. They are also not indentyfy all their H67 m-board is belongs to B3 version


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^its not e2100, its core i3 2100 only.* AFAIK* these are not yet launched. delayed due to mobo probs. 
and call smc if they have revised mobos or not..


----------



## monkey (Mar 14, 2011)

Found these:

MSI P67A-GD33 B3: 10,400/- (.:: Yantra Online ::.)
MSI H67MA-E35 B3: 6,200/- (.:: Yantra Online ::.)
Intel Core i3 2100: 6,350/- (.:: Yantra Online ::.)

All prices are inclusive of shipping


----------



## noob (Apr 6, 2011)

ebay is up with B3 mobos from ASUS


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

contact prime abgb they have asus p8h67-m EVO at 8500


----------

